# What Cam should I get



## GTUgualio' (4 mo ago)

I was planning on getting a sloppy mechanics stage 2 cam kit for my 06 GTO but now that I'm looking it says it only fits on LS1 engines but also 6.0L? Would this fit or do you guys reccomend another cam (maybe something more mild)?


----------

